# Not sure, but could she be pregnant?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Sister recently got a tank for her birthday, it's a 10g with some guppies and black neons, as well as an oto. Anyways, since she has gotten the guppies, I have noticed that one of them is particularly big, and she seems to have a gravid spot. I included some pictures. Is she pregnant? And if so, how do you recommend the expectant mother be cared for? 

I understand the need for a spot for the fry, if they are to live a decent time, but would a divider work instead? That, or I do have a kitty liter bucket, not sure the exact amount it holds, but I know that it is more than 5 gallons. It isn't covered though, and it would need a filter. Anyways, onto the pictures.

Sorry about the quality of the pictures. Uranus (the guppy) wouldn't stop moving long enough to get a decent picture. Shes the one with the orange tail.




























Thanks for any help you might have.

Dragonbeards


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Honestly, unless you have a 20 gallon or larger tank for the guppy fry, I would just leave it be and let the fry get eaten. They're just guppies after all.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i belive she is pregant because i do see a gravids area. 

yes a divider could work, there is a good divider that you can make youself 
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/tank_dividers.php
the first one you should use with the mesh so your filter can still filter the fry side of the tank and they wont go threw the holes. it is easy to make and cheap!

maybe give your adult fish about 8-9 gallons of the tank, and just give the fry 1-2
if you put the fry on the side with the filter make sure you covor it, you can use panty house, or more mesh for this.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

she looks pregnant to me! you can add some plants(fake is fine) to the tank to provide shelter for the fry once they are born. more change of survival! you can buy abreader net and once she has the fry move the fry into the breeder net. it just hangs off the edge of your tank. I use a turkey baster to suck them up and put them in the net cuz u can damage them by busing a net to scoop them up. that is te set up I have for my platys and once they start getting big enough i put them in with the bigger ones in the 20 gallon(mom& fry tank). If they can be sexed i move the male into my 55 gallons. you will know she is ready when instead of looking like a round belly from the side, she will look like she rectangular...sounds weird but once u see it you will know what I mean! lol good luck!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

K, thanks. I'll pass the information on to my sister. She'll be happy to know one of her fish is pregnant.


----------

